# garmin lake erie bluechart help



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

just got the bluechart for my 182 garmin ext (thanks eyes-on) and have no idea how to use it! i did find out how to access marinas and such but i know it does more...i thought there were directions in my 182 manual but there isnt...any help or a place to download the manual??? also on garmins site it says i can get a "bathymetric" card to enhance fishing spots for erie but i cant find any info other than that...


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Wave... did you get it figured out yet? I got the gps that your chip came from and I have a chip on order and I was just curious with the results....


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

yes i did and its pretty sweet! it didnt do much in the driveway but once i launched at hotwaters it was amazing the details that are automaticaly on the screen...menu-waypoints brings up all the access such as marinas-slips-fuel etc....you gonna like it!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Wave and chip, I picked up a preprogrammed data card of the northeast by garmin. Is this the card you guys are talking about? Haven't tried it as i have my unit packed and ready for sale. I have the garmin map 182 with the internal antenna.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

chaunc said:


> Wave and chip, I picked up a preprogrammed data card of the northeast by garmin. Is this the card you guys are talking about? Haven't tried it as i have my unit packed and ready for sale. I have the garmin map 182 with the internal antenna.


no...mine is lake erie and lake st clair...not sure what you have but i may be interested if its for sale...think mine is ms180r or something like that??


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I have the same chip as you Wave Warrior and I can't get the mofo to work at all! I have a Garmin 530. I load the chip in and the unit acts the same as w/o the chip and there are no additional details or anything. Anyone got any ideas? Faulty gps, faulty chip or moronic user?


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My sympathy goes out to my electronically inept fishing partner, Seaturd; we are equally matched in the electronic dept.

I believe from my research that the 182 and the 530 take different Garmin chips. The new 530 model takes a g2 Vision chip where the older ones take a plain jane bluechart chip. I may not have these descriptions perfect, but make sure your chip is compatible with your gps unit....and figure it out soon becuase I'm close to pulling trigger ona 530S and need a review on the overpriced $259 lake erie chip while a $200 rebate is available.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Seaturd said:


> I have the same chip as you Wave Warrior and I can't get the mofo to work at all! I have a Garmin 530. I load the chip in and the unit acts the same as w/o the chip and there are no additional details or anything. Anyone got any ideas? Faulty gps, faulty chip or moronic user?


I have a older 176 model and there is a page on the unit where it says whether the chip is turned on or off.. I dont know if it is the same but it might be something to look at????? Also go to the garmin site and it should tell you the compatable chips.. if not just use their e-mail tech support and they will get you the answer in a day or so.. they answered my ?'s and were dead on......

Wave... I got the chip and in demo mode it picked up the last spot I was at on the toussaint river and the detail was awesome!!!!! I cant wait till I get a chance to use it on the big lake.....


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Chippewa said:


> I have a older 176 model and there is a page on the unit where it says whether the chip is turned on or off.. I dont know if it is the same but it might be something to look at????? Also go to the garmin site and it should tell you the compatable chips.. if not just use their e-mail tech support and they will get you the answer in a day or so.. they answered my ?'s and were dead on......
> 
> Wave... I got the chip and in demo mode it picked up the last spot I was at on the toussaint river and the detail was awesome!!!!! I cant wait till I get a chance to use it on the big lake.....


good to hear that, cant wait to get back to erie and explore the chip some more-saturday if conditions are good we will hit either hotwaters or E.72nd...have never used edgewater but might give it a try...seaturd make sure map is turned on!(wont read chip if not...should load automatically when on and beep once)


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have the same chip also in my 172. it shows evry dock at the ramps and fish structure i never knew were there. shows the manmade reefs also. wish it was color,they are really nice.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm waiting for an email response from Garmin. I can't find any way to turn maps on or off on my unit. I've been thru the manual a couple of times and looked at the Garmin website and i'm still stuck. Hopefully I get it figured out before the weekend.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

you get the lake topo map, a roadmap type page or the gps/speed/ compass heading page .and thats all i get unless i go to a waypoint or route page. am i missing something also?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Per Garmin my new unit already needs a software upgrade to run the g2 vision chip. Upgrade is free, i'll get it done next week.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I just bought a 530S so it won't be long before I find out if my new in box unit needs a software upgrade. I heard the early units were not programmed to accept g2 vision cards, now there's a corporate strategy plan for the trash can. I'm buying the Erie chip separate by 6/30 to get the $200 rebate.


----------



## Racer X (Aug 6, 2018)

wave warrior said:


> just got the bluechart for my 182 garmin ext (thanks eyes-on) and have no idea how to use it! i did find out how to access marinas and such but i know it does more...i thought there were directions in my 182 manual but there isnt...any help or a place to download the manual??? also on garmins site it says i can get a "bathymetric" card to enhance fishing spots for erie but i cant find any info other than that...


I was looking for a Garmin Blue Chart Data Card that fits a Garmin 182C for Lake Erie and Lake St Clair - I came across this thread/link and figured I'd give it a shot - I know this is an old thread, but if you have the Garmin blue chart Data card for the Garmin 182C for Lake Erie/Lake St Clair and are no longer using it, I'd be willing to buy it - like if you've upgraded your GPS and the 182C is just sitting in a box somewhere, if the card is still around, I'm looking for one. 

Thanks


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I have one I'd sell you 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer X (Aug 6, 2018)

Awesome - let me know what you want for it, and we can. Work something out


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

PM me an offer, its currently in my ice fishing chartplotter.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer X (Aug 6, 2018)

My Demeyes said:


> PM me an offer, its currently in my ice fishing chartplotter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They’re going on line in the $70-75 range - would that work?


----------



## Racer X (Aug 6, 2018)

Can’t find the PM link........


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Racer X said:


> They’re going on line in the $70-75 range - would that work?


Yep, works for me

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Racer X said:


> Can’t find the PM link........


I sent you a PM

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I see you just joined, you probably dont have enough posts to PM. My number is 6145953492.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

